# Speaking of stupid things you see on a pier!



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

I for got to post this one until I saw what graphix dude said he saw the three guys doing to the skates last night. Yesterday around 11:00am on lynnhaven pier, I saw a boat with 2 guys on it pull right up to the pier at the end and start fishing, I mean within tying up distance of the pier, the older gentleman on the pier drove the golf cart down to the end and began (Going Off) he took the boat numbers and told them they were breaking the law. Fishing this close it would have been cheaper to pay the 6 bucks to fish the pier than to pay for fuel and about 15 grand on a boat. Whatcha think?  [/LIST]


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

Firedog, no worse then them jet skis running up and down within casting distance. A couple ounces of lead across the bow usually fixes both of these problems though.


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

I know what you mean flounder pounder, I was with my wife and she gets embarassed when I say things to people when they are being stupid, so I kept my mouth shut, I'm sure these guys knew better, but didn't care..


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

LOL - I saw them too bro but I was on the beach then. What fools. 

Let me add to the list of stupid things I have seen.

Another boat came on the right side of the pier (fort story side) and ran back and forth almost within casting distance causing all kind of wake around the pier for several minutes.

Lots of Garbage left on the pier or thrown in the water.

Hooks left on the pier railing with bait chunks on it (just know this is being gobbled up by some poor seagull)

People peeing off the pier near women and kids (I have to admit I have peed off the pier but not when kids and ladys could see and only at night)

Ok...so I have done some stupid stuff too - probably asked too many questions or talked to much after a few beers and I also casted my gotcha plug over a a persons line a couple of times.

Lets keep the list goin...this should be entertaining at least.

Oh - one more thing - A military helicopter flying VERY low over the pier. Makes me nervous as much as those guys crash! Doesnt seem necessary with all the other ways they can look at people on the pier from a distance. I got a cool picture of it though.


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Some people do some really ingnorant and stupid things. Jeesh.

Seagull pier: I had that incident some guy claiming he was "Wayne Fowlkes" was casting pyramid sinkers at boats with his heaver. He hit one boat, and the owner of that vessel came on the pier with the police about an hour later. At first he seemed unsure who it had been mr, and even asked me if I was the one. I answered heck no, I was the one who threw my arms above my head to show my hands were empty. Minutes later he pointed out the moron who had hit his boat.

The police escorted "Wayne" and all his stuff back to the police cruiser.

BTW, this stupid axxxxxx even gave me his ph number for me to call him whenever I wanted rod work done. I snickered - I know the real wayne fowlkes. I called wayne later that day and I gave his this info. Wayne had a very long talk with this individual...

Lou


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Goes to show you when you think you have seen it all, someone can top it!


----------



## firebox (Feb 3, 2003)

I know when I go fishing I am there to catch fish and have fun. And when I have my family there to see idiot's act the way they do and my kid's ask me what are they doing? There is a hole big ocean, what the heck. And people throwing trash on the grounf when there is a trash can is 2 feet away.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

So how was it that the boat was in casting distance of the pier? Wierd.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

One rainy day on the Ft. Monroe Pier, Kimoslobby and I were watching a father fish with his 8-year old and the son was trying to cast his Zebco reel.

Well on one cast the lead weight, which was far to heavy for the rod, didn't go out and the force of the weight, and slippery conditions flipped the rod right out of his hands and into the fast running current and it sunk to the bottom.

Miraculously, about 5 casts later the father pulled the reel/rod up about 8 feet away from where it went in. Very good save.

Even more miraculously, about 10 minutes later, with the same lead-weight the kid did it again, and 15 minutes later the father caught the rod/reel again ... and then they went home.

THROW MORE / SOME / ANY BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Throwing lead at boats because they are breaking the law is the WRONG way to go about stoping them from comming to close to the pier. Just get their boat reg. numbers and call the coast guard. They will get a nice ticket, and you won't be hauled off to jail..If you hit someone with a five ounce weight you could kill them is it worth it.... JAM


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Guess what guys. This subject of boats and recreational fishing piers has come up again and again. As far as I know there are no laws that prohibit the use of a boat near a fishing pier. There probably ought to be but there are none on the books (yet). There is a law about setting gill nets within something like 300 yards of a commercial pier.

I also agree that throwing lead at a boat cruising up and down a pier is a dumb idea as someone could get hurt. Rotten squid now . . . 

Tom


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

I agree 5 oz. of lead up side the head wouldn't feel to good. I know the guys who were next to lynnhaven pier in the boat were well aware of the 200 ft. mark. We just need to be a little smarter, Two wrongs don't make a right. just because someone else is showing thier [email protected]# does mean we need to do the same. enjoy the posts


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

All of this stuff pale in comparison to what 
I witnessed on Lynnhaven Pier with my dad when I was a kid. Two drunk white guys were giving these older black guys a bunch of crap when one used the "N" word. Next thing I know the two old black men calmly walked over to the drunks, Threw a couple of punches laid them out, then we saw all this blood. Turns out one of them got stabbed! No kidding The call went out for an Ambulance and Dad's says this isn't what we came for so we left. This happened in the 1970's


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

My days on the pier haven't been as bad as that, I think I would have gotten out of dodge on that one if I was with my son too.  [/LIST]


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

This one should top all the rest:

This really happened. In May of 1995 when i was still a student at Old Dominion University i would fish so much all up and down the coast, the piers, the beaches and countless "secret spots." One day while fishing for the Croakers at the Harrison's Pier (T end) i caught something very interesting. i'd never leave home without my heaver even when i plan on Spot/Croaker fishing. Believe me, if you cast out a whole spot or croaker and let it sit. Even if you don't catch anything on it-no big deal. BUT if you do get a bite-GET the net and get the camera ready. While catching Croakers nonstop my heaver started singing. Real loud and the line was going out fast! i grabbed the pole and gave it a hard hookset. A solid hookup! The pressure was so strong that i had to quickly lossen the drag to prevent the line from snapping! (25lb Berkley Big Game) With the drag almost off the thing that i had hook was still taking a lot of line. With about 20 yards of line left i had to tighten the drag all the way down! My thumb actually started smoking from me putting on the pressure! Them BAM! All the line got spooled! i was thinking OMG! That was almost 300 yards gone in just a few seconds! Then i saw what i had on the line. Get this! I hooked up to a US Navy mini test submarine!!! Kidding you not!!!! It took all my line and apparently it wrap it all up in the propeller!!!! A few minutes later a few Navy speed boats was at the scene. I saw smoke coming out of the submarine which measured about 6 feet long. I then noticed Navy divers jumping of the side of the boat to get a better look at the damaged submarine. I can see the action for the submarine was only about 100 yards off the T of the pier!! Some fellow fisherman there started laughing and having a ball!!! They started joking at how i damaged the Navy's million dollar submarine. What happened next was surprising. One of the boat came up to the pier and asked who's line they had caught-I was nevous to admit that it was mine and apologized. What the Navy gentlemen said and did was so amazing!!! I still remembered his face and the exact words. He said, "I personally apologized at what happened and I will pay for any damages" i was speecless. Here i was thinking that he would take me in because i had damaged their million submarine but instead he offered a apology and offered to pay for any damages done! I told the gentlemen that it was no problem and still apologized. He insisted that it was their fault and offered 10-15 dollars for damages....i can't remember exactly for it was not important. He said that they should not have been the close to the pier. Everytime i told this story all my friends and coworkers would laugh. This really happened and i am grateful at the outcome-what a nice gentlemen that officer was!


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

Ahh...more incitement for committing assault I see; hasn't the consequences and results from last season's fiasco @ Lesner Marina suggested finding some other way to resolve boaters' stupidity/senselessness than hurling lead at them?


----------



## nnsecu (Nov 16, 2001)

I was in MAryland a few years ago saw 2 things happen to these two drunk men. The first guy was casting and cought his friend in the crotch with a hook. I guess there wasnt to much damage casue they continued to fish untill the guy that got it in the crotch cut off his finger cutting up bait. They left the peir then and it was a funny sight.

THe dumbest thing i have ever done was go barefoot on a peir. got a few splinter and a couple of hooks in me before i got smart enough to put shoes on.


----------



## Trippolski (Apr 30, 2003)

I was fishing at a pier in Kitty Hawk, NC when I saw someone "accidentally" hit someone on the PIER with a led weight. A seagull was eating the guys bait and he had a weight in his hand because he was putting together a new rig. The guy threw the weight at the seagull and ended up hitting a another fisherman on his way to the end of the pier. The guy he hit wasnt hurt (becauase the guy that threw it throws like a girl) but I mean come on, why in the heck would you throw a weight at a seagull when you can just walk five feet and scare it away.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

Are you sure it was his finger that got cut? How did he REALLY get that hook out of his crotch? This subject should have it's own board "STOOOPID", right under Boating Board. 
The sadest thing I have seen on a pier has to be at Seagull Pier when I saw several groups of people with kids less than 6 years old huddled up in blankets at 2:45 am in the middle of November. It was 37 degrees with a 25 mph. wind, no fish to be caught anywhere on the pier, and these guys had all put down case of beer apeice. No one on the pier caught anything all night, so it was really about dragging their kids out there to stay drunk all night while they froze. I've seen worse done to fish, but after that I tried to find a cop, to no avail.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

About the post above this one- 
If the kids were fishing i dont understand how it was stupid. I used to go striper fishing like that all the time when i was around that age. 
Now for the stupidest things. 
Either the lynnhaven inlet problem. Witnessed it around 4 or 5 times. Or hes a good one. I saw a guy catch a ray. He pulled it up on the pier. Then started trying to get the hook out with his hands. Ray slapped him once with his tail. Tries again. Gets slapped again. Yet again he tries and gets hit again. Stupid people never learn.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

About the post above this one- 
If the kids were fishing i dont understand how it was stupid. I used to go striper fishing like that all the time when i was around that age. 
Now for the stupidest things. 
Either the lynnhaven inlet problem. Witnessed it around 4 or 5 times. Or hes a good one. I saw a guy catch a ray. He pulled it up on the pier. Then started trying to get the hook out with his hands. Ray slapped him once with his tail. Tries again. Gets slapped again. Yet again he tries and gets hit again. Stupid people never learn.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

One of the dumber things I have witnessed was fishing in New York Coney Island Pier as a kid I saw some guy decide he can swim to the shore from the end of the pier. everyone had lines in the water and this knucklehead decides to jump in. A few seconds after, you begin to see several poles get hits. The dumba$$ was getting caught in peoples lines, and people were yelling at him. surprisingly he did make it to the beach swimming.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

No the kids were 4-5 years old, not fishing. The windchill was around 18 F., It was 2:45 in the morning, not a fish caught all night up or down the pier, and everyone was underdressed and overdrunk. Several kids were trying to wrap up in blankets, laying down in wet squid slop. It was not about catching fish, it was about these guys keeping their kids out there freezing while they got drunk. I'm sure it sounded good on the way out, but what I saw was neglectfull endangerment. 4 year olds have no business on a pier underdressed in 17 degree weather at 2:45 am, while their parents can barely stand up.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

I feel for the kids but man I remember tons of times from 2 years old on freezing to death out on the ice in Saginaw Bay Michigan. LOL...what memories.

Bottom line though, I would have been one sad kid to be left at home while my dad, uncles and grandpa were out there fishing. I guess it depends on the kid, but I agree you need keep the kiddies warm. They had blankets so they couldn't have been that bad off.

My question was who drove if everyone was drunk. hmmm..


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's a true event that happened when I lived in San Diego (Fish Country USA ). I have posted this before on the MD/DE Forum.

Picture this:

San Diego, CA - A crowded fishing pier in the early morning hours. The pier is about 30' above the water and the only way to get your catch up onto the pier is with a long yank of the rod while yelling "heads-up"! 

A bunch of us regulars are catching mackeral and bonito on "bonito splashers", a rig which consists of a cast-a-bubble partially filled with water followed by a large, white bucktail streamer. The intent is to cast out and reel frantically to make the bubble splash. The bonito come up to take a lookie-lookie, see the white bucktail and the rest is history. You yank the fish over the rail and continue fishing. 

Three guys (Let's call one of them "Joe Bongo") come on to the pier with brand new fishing equipment. After they put line on their reels, they hook up some bonito splashers and start working the water. Two of them are fishing the end of the pier which faces open water, and their friend "Joe Bongo" fishes the pier area behind them which faces the shoreline behind them.

One guy finally hooks a large mackeral, plays it for awhile, and finally gets it to the pier. He give a quick yell of "Heads up!" to let everyone know the fish is coming "uptown". Then in a feat of strength not seen on this planet, gives it the strongest yank I have ever witnessed in my life. The mackeral "shoots" straight out of the air (straight up - mind you!), and proceeds to go airborne like a sub-launched nuclear warhead on its way to Russia! The regulars all start chattering "This is going to be good!" and scatter like roaches from bug spray ("Houston, we have a problem?"). 

The mackeral finally reaches the end of it's upward momentum and starts coming down at lightning speed and hits "Joe Bongo" (their buddy on the other end of the pier) SMACK IN THE BACK OF THE HEAD. Stunned, he tries to get up but is so dizzy from the mackeral that brought him to his knees that he can not even move! He yells and screams at his buddies and they end up in a fist-fight. 

And the regulars laughed their butts off! It was probably a good half hour before anyone could resume fishing!

That is my .02.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I will tell you the last stupid thing I saw. my two 200$ fishing setups almost gettin dragged over the rail as two big skate bit simultaneously. this occured while I was flapping my jaws with my back turned. help me! somebody?


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

> *A seagull was eating the guys bait and he had a weight in his hand because he was putting together a new rig. The guy threw the weight at the seagull and ended up hitting a another fisherman on his way to the end of the pier*


ROFLMAO 

That was funny!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Funny thing happened to me fathers day last year (not funny when it happened) Get up earley put a 12' heaver a 10' graphite and a 6'6" in the rocket launchers on my jeep pack cooler grab son and head to seagull pier. On the approach to the cbbt there is a section of trees that I have to avoid by getting into the granny lane to swerver around them problem is there is a motorhome in the lane when I need to get over, can't get over and 12' get caught in a tree limb and the top section is launched from the rocket launcher at 60 mph. I bust a u turn and drive through the median turn around to pick up whats left of it as 3 cars procede to run it over. No problem still got the 10' and the 6 6 for the boy. Get to pier and rig up first cast with the 10' daiwa with 4 ounces of weight and boom hear a crack like a 22 cal bullet went off look down and the daiwa is now in half. throw a minor piss fit and decide to now just fish with the 6 6 all thats left. Daiwa replaced the top part of the sealine x for free and moma bought me a new 1109 ALLSTAR from Dillions Corner. Should have stayed in bed that morning it would have been a hell of alot cheaper... JAM


----------



## Les (May 28, 2000)

How about the most ridiculas thing(s)?

Picture this: You've paid extra to "live bait fish" on the OB Fishing Pier. You have spent several days tending your rig...waiting for that brown man to show up. One afternoon he/she does...and an employee of the pier owner runs out with his sightcasting rod and gets hooked up with the fish before it can get into the baits. As he triumphiantly drags "his" trophy back down the pier, you stand there wondering WTF just happened!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

Les

I've been laughing for a while about Sandcrab's recap of the "Joe Bongo" incident.

I know yours is gonna have me rolling just as long. I sure wish you had a pic to post showing the expression on your face when that happened.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

LOL...the Joe Bongo incident was certainly hilarious.

Keep em coming yall this is a riot


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

I was with my pop in Avalon when he drove under a McDonalds drive through with a bunch of his handmade heavers. It was a special barney moment between us.  
I wanted to relay that same moment as it was told to me by the person who had the day. This fellow hooked onto a sizable cobia at Buckroe Pier, And someone he didn't know comes running up with a rope gaff. The would-be gaffer didn't set the hooks well, and starts hoisting. The cobia pops off 20 feet up, flipping the rod out of his hands on the way down. As the rod flipped away, the butt slams into the guys eyebrow, sending him to the hospital for stitches! You gotta feel for the guy, he lost his rod+reel,cobia, and ended up in the hospital. He was man enough to tell me about it and laugh it off, so I think about him when I smell the skunk.
I'm not that far off, I lost 3 of my best surf rods+reels in Ocacroake when the tide rose and softened the sand under the spikes. I was around the other side of the inlet with a fly rod for less than an hour. It was a 650$ lesson I don't usually talk about!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

GraphixDude,

Here's something from the Archives:



> My father and I went on a nightime catfishing trip on the Mattawoman Creek about 3yrs. ago. We were having a blast pulling in cats on average, one every 15min. or so (avg. weight 4-6lbs. All of a sudden my dads 9' surf rod goes parallel with the water. We knew this one was big. After a good battle I net the big cat, and bring it aboard. The cat is so big he cound not get his hands around it to dislodge the hook. So he kneels down and straddles the cat, and grabs with both hands around his neck, and I went to pull the hook. Well I think we can all guess what happens next. The big Kitty takes his big powerful tail, and gives my father one big slap in the family jewels. Needless to say he let go, and went down in a heep. After making sure he was going to make it, I dislodged the hook and we sent the cat back to fight another day.


 




> Okay here's one that I wish i had a picture of. Was down at Sandbridge on afternoon, some fellow was bottom fishing off the side. His rod started twitching so he set the hook and started to reel, looked like he had a decent one on. Well after a minute he got his catch up to the pier, turned out to be a 15in. fish skeleton! Was just like you see in the catroons.


 




> It was a hot, still summer day and we were fishing in the gulf of Mexico tied up to a small abandoned gas well. I hooked something on the bottom, it felt like it had some weight to it but wasn't fighting back. As it came to the top I saw I had snagged a large very dead (read "rotten) shark head with one of my expensive Owner hooks. As I went for a pair of pliers to try and retrieve the hook, the smell was so bad all the other guys on the boat were gagging and moving to the front off the boat sreaming for me to just cut the line, but I couldn't see giving up that hook. It was one of the worst smells of my life.





> Kids say the darnest things. Last Father's Day I took the family for father’s day. We got a late start and didn’t catch but one fish all day. The twins were
> mostly lazing around and it didn’t look like David, one of the 6 year
> old twins, was having a very good time. So I was a little surprised when
> I asked him what he thought of the boat trip so far and he said “I’ll
> ...


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Pierandsurf stirrer...lol

That one about the catfish was funny, and the shark head had me laughing to tears. The skeleton of the fish was hilarious too.

Keep them coming...this is better than tv.


----------



## nnsecu (Nov 16, 2001)

I was out freshwater fishing this weekend and saw the funniest thing i have ever seen. There were two boys fishing, and throwing rocks at some ducks. Well them ducks charged the two boys and i saw a few get some good bites in. the two kids ran to the car and stayed in it the 10 minuetes i watched them.

i was in FL trying to fly fish once. the only thing i got was a birds nest out of the tree.

the worst time i ever had fishing was last fall. i had just baught a 12 foot 2 piece ugly stick. the second cast of the day saw my line snap and the to half of my rod fly about 100 yards into the surf. So my Dumb ass went into the surf for it. Let me just let you know with water temps in the low 40's i didnt last to long. so there i was wet, cold and no rod. left to take the 2 hour drive home, and the heater in my car stopped working. It was not a good time
but funny now


----------

